# The Beatles- Functions and Types



## AdrianIsAwesome (Nov 11, 2014)

A lot of people think that John was INFP, Paul was ISFP, George was INFJ, and Ringo was ENFP, but this isn't the case, at least for Ringo, Paul and John. In actuality, John was an ENTP, Paul is an INFP, and Ringo is ESFP. 

John was an ENTP. 
Ne- John was very creative and interested in various topics (Art, Politics, Philosophy, and Literature as well as Music), which is a Ne thing. He made connections easily and had tons of ideas. He was also very open minded and constantly changing his views on things. 

Ti- John used subjective logic. He believed things because they made sense to him. He once said, "I believe in anything until it's disproven. I believe in fairies..." and I think he also mentioned God and a few mythical creatures. 

Fe- John's Fe was good enough, but not perfect. If he used Fe a bit more, the Jesus controversy probably wouldn't have happened. But he did still use it. He obviously cared about people, since he was an advocate for pacifism and many other things. 

Si- Throughout his life, John would look back on his past and realize what he did wrong and what he needed to do to improve. An example of this is how he used to beat his wife, but learned to be a lot less violent later in life when he started to develop his feeling side more. 


Paul is an INFP. 

Fi- Paul has a very strong sense of right and wrong, as he's mentioned in a few interviews. He's also said he's very conflict avoidant, which is a major INFP trait. 

Ne- Paul once said that when writing songs, ideas just come to him. 

Si- Paul has mentioned in interviews that he often looks back on his past and thinks about all the things he's done wrong and can't fix. 

Te- Paul obviously has a very low Te, but still has it. In the last few years the Beatles were together, Paul was the leader, and leading is a Te trait. 

I don't have as much of an explanation for Ringo and George, but I'll post it later.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

John - ENTP
Paul - ISFP
George - INFJ
Ringo - ESFP

I can write up more detailed explanations, especially for George, if you would like c:


----------



## eXceeding_death (Jan 24, 2013)

piscesfish said:


> John - ENTP
> Paul - ISFP
> George - INFJ
> Ringo - ESFP
> ...


I really wish I could claim George as a fellow INFP, but I think this is correct. Paul could be ESFP though.


----------



## Pinkachu (Feb 16, 2014)

eXceeding_death said:


> I really wish I could claim George as a fellow INFP, but I think this is correct. Paul could be ESFP though.


Here's proof that George is an INFJ:

"I'm a tidy sort of bloke. I don't like chaos. I kept records in the record rack, tea in the tea caddy, and pot in the pot box."


----------



## eXceeding_death (Jan 24, 2013)

Pinkachu said:


> Here's proof that George is an INFJ:
> 
> "I'm a tidy sort of bloke. I don't like chaos. I kept records in the record rack, tea in the tea caddy, and pot in the pot box."


I'm kinda like that and I'm INFP, and know INFJs who are total messes :tongue:


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

Pinkachu said:


> Here's proof that George is an INFJ:
> 
> "I'm a tidy sort of bloke. I don't like chaos. I kept records in the record rack, tea in the tea caddy, and pot in the pot box."


That means nothing. I don't see Ni, Fe, Ti, Se in that one quote. George is an INFJ, I agree. But I don't think that quote proves anything. *"You can be standing right in front of the truth and not necessarily see it. People only get it when they're ready to get it."
*- George Harrison, INFJ.

John Lennon - ENFP
George Harrison - INFJ
Ringo Star - ESFP
Paul McCartney - ISFP


----------



## Pinkachu (Feb 16, 2014)

Satan Claus said:


> That means nothing. I don't see Ni, Fe, Ti, Se in that one quote. George is an INFJ, I agree. But I don't think that quote proves anything. *"You can be standing right in front of the truth and not necessarily see it. People only get it when they're ready to get it."
> *- George Harrison, INFJ.
> 
> John Lennon - ENFP
> ...


It's been my experience that the INFPs I know have little to no organization, and it's a huge struggle for P's in general. Whereas J's thrive upon organization, balance, and closure. A common theme among J's is the desire for predictability, and that quote includes "I don't like chaos." Does that not scream J to you?
Also, no way is John an ENFP. I'd definitely say he was the INFP of the group, especially with his years as a recluse. Don't get me wrong, ENFPs are the most introverted of the extroverts, but we're nowhere near that bad.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

piscesfish said:


> John - ENTP
> Paul - ISFP
> George - INFJ
> Ringo - ESFP
> ...


I can agree with these typings. I would also accept ENFP for John. But, he was doubtlessly Ne-dom, whichever way you look at it.


----------



## eXceeding_death (Jan 24, 2013)

Pinkachu said:


> It's been my experience that the INFPs I know have little to no organization, and it's a huge struggle for P's in general. Whereas J's thrive upon organization, balance, and closure. A common theme among J's is the desire for predictability, and that quote includes "I don't like chaos." Does that not scream J to you?
> Also, no way is John an ENFP. I'd definitely say he was the INFP of the group, especially with his years as a recluse. Don't get me wrong, ENFPs are the most introverted of the extroverts, but we're nowhere near that bad.


I found that those J/P stereotypes are often more accurate with extroverts (EP being Pe dom and EJ being Je dom) and a LOT less with introverts.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

Pinkachu said:


> It's been my experience that the INFPs I know have little to no organization, and it's a huge struggle for P's in general. Whereas J's thrive upon organization, balance, and closure. A common theme among J's is the desire for predictability, and that quote includes "I don't like chaos." Does that not scream J to you?
> Also, no way is John an ENFP. I'd definitely say he was the INFP of the group, especially with his years as a recluse. Don't get me wrong, ENFPs are the most introverted of the extroverts, but we're nowhere near that bad.


But everyone is a judger and everyone is also a perceiver. Fi is a judging function too while Ni is actually a perceiving function. It is true that INFP's are a bit messy though, I agree. But I just don't think it's enough to dictate a persons type. Also why INFJ? There are 8 judging types, why pick that one? I do agree that he's an INFJ, but what besides that quote makes you think he is one and why did you use it as proof? I was wrong about John being an ENFP though, I think you're right. INFP is more accurate. Thank you for the correction!


----------



## AdrianIsAwesome (Nov 11, 2014)

I highly doubt John was an ENFP, he's states in interviews that he doesn't take himself very seriously, and Fi- Te users take themselves seriously. Also, he was often blatantly rude to people, and NFPs believe that everyone should be polite to each other. 
A detailed explanation of George would be good, and one for Ringo. I see ISFP in Paul now since he had a very sad expression much of the time that many ISFPs have, and he seems to get Fi- Ni loops.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

AdrianIsAwesome said:


> I highly doubt John was an ENFP, he's states in interviews that he doesn't take himself very seriously, and Fi- Te users take themselves seriously. Also, he was often blatantly rude to people, and NFPs believe that everyone should be polite to each other.
> A detailed explanation of George would be good, and one for Ringo. I see ISFP in Paul now since he had a very sad expression much of the time that many ISFPs have, and he seems to get Fi- Ni loops.


What you describe is behaviour, not actually indicative of cognitive functioning. Consider: NFPs can actually be a lot more rude than NTPs. Mostly because Fi is very subjective and personal, whereas Fe is more considerate to objective sensibility.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I recently saw somebody type them as 

John -ENFP
Paul -ENTP
George- INFJ
Ringo- ESFP

I used to think McCartney was an SFP like many others. But I think he is using Fe. He is a smartass. He is about the feelings of other people too. Hey Jude is a good example. The End. Lennon took himself very seriously, McCartney never did.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> What you describe is behaviour, not actually indicative of cognitive functioning. Consider: NFPs can actually be a lot more rude than NTPs. Mostly because Fi is very subjective and personal, whereas Fe is more considerate to objective sensibility.


*points to self as an example*


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I recently saw somebody type them as
> 
> John -ENFP
> Paul -ENTP
> ...


Interesting thought. Still describing behaviour, but it's interesting to note that Lennon was all hate about McCartney singing 'silly love songs' after the Beatles split, and McCartney in response, his song? "I love you", in 'Silly Love Songs'. Kinda cool. And I think he won that debate.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> Interesting thought. Still describing behaviour, but it's interesting to note that Lennon was all hate about McCartney singing 'silly love songs' after the Beatles split, and McCartney in response, his song? "I love you", in 'Silly Love Songs'. Kinda cool. And I think he won that debate.


He did win. That Silly Love Songs is a perfect example. And Lennon got fucking played by Yoko. Ono is a player. A good one. That is why everybody hates her. Seems like Paul cared more about Julian Lennon too. 

*In 1980, Lennon stated that "there's some underlying thing about Yoko in there", saying that McCartney looked at Yoko Ono in the studio every time he sang "Get back to where you once belonged.
*
And I was just reading about The End. That prick Lennon. Didn't even know the lyrics, and had backhanded comment. 

McCartney said, "I wanted [the medley] to end with a little meaningful couplet, so I followed the Bard and wrote a couplet."[SUP][3][/SUP] In his 1980 interview with _Playboy, John Lennon acknowledged McCartney's authorship by saying, "That's Paul again ... He had a line in it, 'And in the end, the love you get is equal to the love you give,' which is a very cosmic, philosophical line. Which again proves that if he wants to, he can think."[SUP][4][/SUP]Lennon misquoted the line; the actual words are, "And in the end, the love you take is equal to the love you make."[SUP][5][/SUP]_


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

John - enfp
Paul - isfp
Ringo- esfp 
George- istp (?) his Ni and Fe didn't come out till he pass his mid 30s before then he showed a lot of inferior Fe- and a strong amount of Se


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Pinkachu said:


> It's been my experience that the INFPs I know have little to no organization, and it's a huge struggle for P's in general. Whereas J's thrive upon organization, balance, and closure. A common theme among J's is the desire for predictability, and that quote includes "I don't like chaos." Does that not scream J to you?
> Also, no way is John an ENFP. I'd definitely say he was the INFP of the group, especially with his years as a recluse. Don't get me wrong, ENFPs are the most introverted of the extroverts, but we're nowhere near that bad.


John is an enfp - I find him more Pe than Ji - he's not ruled by Fi - His years of reclude happens after the Beatles ended - that's when Fi(enfp auxiliary function) becomes more prominent . Ne is his dom function- always drawn to new possibilities ,enthusiastic about ideas and finding connection with everything . Also he doesn't display any trait of inferior Te but he does demonstrate a large amount of inferior Si.


----------



## AdrianIsAwesome (Nov 11, 2014)

Fi wouldn't develop in an enfp's thirties. Your second function starts to develop in your teen years. Also, John always spoke out about people (Fe), not ethics. He once tried to convince the other beatles to beat up a man and steal his money. An enfp would never do that. 
Also, enfps are always polite to everyone (since that's considered ethical), unless someone gets upset with them. John would get rude wity people when he perceived them as being thick or if they said something untrue. That's Ti, not Fi.


----------



## AdrianIsAwesome (Nov 11, 2014)

Paul wasn't ENTP. For most of his life his only passion was music (although later in life he did more things), and an ENxP would be interested in everything because they're Ne dominant.


----------

